# Drone Fishing - Land Based



## Fight The Fish (Mar 21, 2017)

Hey Guys and Girls

We`ll be out on Rollover Island on Sunday dropping some baits out with our FTF fishing drone. If anyone wants to see how it works or even have a bait dropped and you`re in the area please come by and say hi. There should be 2 to 3 white F150 trucks together and the drones should be visible.
These drones are purposely built for land based fishing and have the capacity to make fairly large drops - for a preview goto Facebook https://www.facebook.com/fightthefish or Instagram @fightthefish

Look forward to seeing ya`ll there!


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Where will you be exactly?????


----------



## Fight The Fish (Mar 21, 2017)

Big - cant say for sure. We`re coming from Winnie so the first possible piece of piece we find where we can fish 3 trucks comfortably we`ll stop. Its difficult to say because we don't know how many other people are going to be on the beach tomorrow. Shoot me a pm with you mobile and i can shoot you a text with a pin tomorrow.


----------



## Fight The Fish (Mar 21, 2017)

We struggled a little yesterday, fish were scarce although we picked up a number of small fish. Most caught within minutes of the drop but found that other fish were biting us off above the 6ft steel leader. We probably dropped about 10 baits between 300 and 500 yards. Water temp was 72, i reckon once we hit 75 it`ll be game on and the bigger fish will make an appearance. A couple pics taken yesterday.


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

What brand of drone are you using? How are you releasing the baits?

I recently bought a waterproof drone for exactly this reason. I'm hoping to try it out this summer. Mine came with a FPV/release mechanism for deploying bait.


----------



## Fight The Fish (Mar 21, 2017)

Its not a brand of drone, we use best of breed parts from all over in order to manufacture it. Some of the parts like the chassis cover for example is custom molded specifically for the quad frame we use.

The model in picture is the MK1 version of the drone, this has the bait bucket attachment with release mechanism and has the appropriate landing gear. We did away with the MK1`s landing gear and bait release mechanism in MK2 (currently on sale at www.fightdafish.com, pics, videos etc on our Facebook page @fightthefish and Instagram). The MK3 releasing in 3 weeks (this will also be our final structure/design change for years to come) will no longer have landing gear and an improved bait release mechanism, also, will have the ability to drop 2 simultaneous baits, specially awesome for fishing with poppers, stick baits etc)

Not sure what brand/model of drone you purchased but a word of caution, if it does have good lifting power and the correct bait releasing mechanism you`re going to struggle with it. Having a waterproof drone isnt going to matter when your props get caught up in your line and the drone sinks being lost for good.

We`ll have a drone day in Galveston as soon as our MK3 models are completed.

If you have anymore questions please feel free to ask.


----------



## Fight The Fish (Mar 21, 2017)

Also, we`re able to drop big baits - so you`re looking for something with good lifting power. Some of the baits we`re able to send out pretty easily.


----------



## Fight The Fish (Mar 21, 2017)

As you can see here, thats a pretty decent sized Bonito - just to give you some size comparison with reference to the drone. Also not the low profile design of the MK2 with the landing gear changed - with it like this the carbon fiber props no longer smash into the sand causing obvious issues. Hard landings are also possible now, we`re not scared of the drone breaking when landing at all.


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

That's a lot bigger bait than what I typically use. Mine is supposed to have a 2lb. capacity and good for up to 25 mph wind. I have not tested that claim fully, but I plan on it before I take it to the beach. 

The one I bought is a SwellPro SplashDrone. Now that I own one and am back up to being familiar with modern technology re: RC components, I might be inclined to do something similar in the future. I've been doing RC cars and planes, etc since I was in my teens, but got away from it for a bunch of years.


----------



## Fight The Fish (Mar 21, 2017)

Spicy - 25mph wind even with the bigger drone is a struggle man - suggest you practice with it alot. With the Splash drone - if you`re not using the camera i would suggest removing the gimbal and the landing gear. This gives it a lower profile when landing, beaches are always at an angle and landing in a stiff wind isn't easy. Not having landing gear makes it much easier!!

If you need any assistance with your build going forward please ask - will help where i can!


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

I've been practicing a lot. She's been stable as I could hope in GPS mode. RTH has landed within inches of where she took off. So far so good. 

I did some weight tests last weekend, starting with 1lb of lead and increasing by quarter pounds until I got to 2.25 lbs. I did the last weight on a fresh battery and just let it hover around 25 ft until it started to descend, then I dropped the weight and did RTH. It lasted about 6.5 minutes with that much weight. That ain't great, but I never use that much weight/bait and I now have 4 batteries. 

I also did the bathtub float test for a couple hours and saw no signs on penetration. I even rested a 2lb vase on top of the thing to see how much buoyancy it has, Never got close to low. I maybe should have started putting marbles in the vase to see how much it took to get submerged, but I was happy with those results.

I've been thinking about what you said about the lower landing gear and I don't think that I can clear my relaease/FPV without any gear, so I might just buy some more carbon fiber tubes and cut them shorter so that I can get a lower profile. At least they aren't integral and easy enough to modify.

I have a little private lake in my neighborhood (55 ac) that I can't wait to go try out in. Work/life/garden keep getting in the way though.


----------



## GKrane (Apr 4, 2017)

I've been looking at the Splash drone Fisherman version. Please keep an update rolling!!!!


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

GKrane said:


> I've been looking at the Splash drone Fisherman version. Please keep an update rolling!!!!


I really debated between the fisherman and auto+ version. I really only wanted to do the fishing stuff, but I went ahead and got the Auto+ and added the SAR unit and a ZERO camera. The fisherman really has no way to record video without the new DVR version of the screen ($250 iirc) and the video feed really isn't that great. I figured I would not be happy not being able to record sometimes. It was a lot cheaper to get the Auto+ and add-ons rather than get the fisherman and the pieces to get up to an Auto+. Something like $500+ cheaper. Also you get the bigger case, so you don't have to remove the landing gear every time you box it back up. If you have a gopro already, great. I didn't and decided on the ZERO because you can stop/start video and take pictures from the remote, and it's only $160 or so. Takes pretty good video, but only 1080, you won't get 4k out of this thing until they do another update. That's just my thoughts on that.

I went out last weekend to the lease again to do some more flying, because the wind was whipping pretty good. Sustained 13-15mph and gusts to 20+ I believe. In GPS mode it held pretty well, but there was some definite pucker when I got up to some altitude and was watching it correct itself and flutter around. I did get it 150-160m away from me and tested return to home mode a lot. The furthest it landed from takeoff was about 2'. Most of the time it was 6-18" off, in the wind. With a fresh battery I tested flying into the wind to about 110 yards "offshore", which is about what I figure I'll be dropping bait at, and RTH. I got at least 5 runs out before letting the battery rest.

It's been very stable for me so far despite what you can read in other forums. I really can't wait to actually use it now.


----------



## GKrane (Apr 4, 2017)

For fishing what does the auto add that the fisherman version doesnt? I am assuming that the fisherman version has GPS function and return to home correct? I dont have a gopro and dont plan on using one. How hard was the drone to calibrate properly? I heard the instruction manual is awful. Right now I have a 65$ training drone that I am learning how to fly before I take the leap with the swellpro.


----------



## GKrane (Apr 4, 2017)

Spicy, where dod you purchase your splash drone? The only place I can find is an online store called urbandrones.com


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

the auto version has a 2 axis gimbal camera fisherman has a fixed camera and a delivery mech for dropping leader it will hold up to 35 oz and still fly on ebay for $1500


----------



## GKrane (Apr 4, 2017)

Allan said:


> the auto version has a 2 axis gimbal camera fisherman has a fixed camera and a delivery mech for dropping leader it will hold up to 35 oz and still fly on ebay for $1500


What is the Auto plus upgrade that Spicy is referring to? On the website it looks like some sort of GPS upgrade.


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

GKrane said:


> For fishing what does the auto add that the fisherman version doesnt? I am assuming that the fisherman version has GPS function and return to home correct? I dont have a gopro and dont plan on using one. How hard was the drone to calibrate properly? I heard the instruction manual is awful. Right now I have a 65$ training drone that I am learning how to fly before I take the leap with the swellpro.


The Auto adds the gopro gimbal instead of the release with camera. It also comes with the bluetooth module that lets you use your phone to control and a follow me module. The gimbal alone is $300 if bought separately vs. $160 more to add the fishing module, which is why I even mentioned the Auto.

The instruction manual is straight up engrish, but after reading plenty and watching a bunch of youtube, I got it calibrated the first time and haven't had to do it again since. If you get good with your trainer, the splashdrone will be a breeze. It's been super easy to fly for me and I'd never flown a drone before.


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

GKrane said:


> Spicy, where dod you purchase your splash drone? The only place I can find is an online store called urbandrones.com


I bought mine directly from http://www.swellpro.com/. They had a sale right after xmas and I rolled the dice going directly to the manufacturer. If I did it again, I would go with urbandrones.com because the post sale support seems to be much better than the factory.


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

spicyitalian said:


> I bought mine directly from http://www.swellpro.com/. They had a sale right after xmas and I rolled the dice going directly to the manufacturer. If I did it again, I would go with urbandrones.com because the post sale support seems to be much better than the factory.


I also wanted to add that some of the pictures on urbandrones site are dated. There is another board dedicated to the spashdrone. I warn you that there is a lot of negative stuff on there related to the earlier models and the problems they had. You know how it goes with the internet, mostly info about problems.

http://splashdroneforums.com/


----------



## GKrane (Apr 4, 2017)

Swell pro just released a splashdrone 3. looks awesome.

http://www.swellpro.com/waterproof-splash-drone-3-auto.html


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

this is cool


----------



## GKrane (Apr 4, 2017)

ROBOWADER said:


> this is cool


Very cool. glad I waited to grab one!!


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

GKrane said:


> Swell pro just released a splashdrone 3. looks awesome.
> 
> http://www.swellpro.com/waterproof-splash-drone-3-auto.html


It does look nice. ****** me off that it came out so soon after I bought mine. I can't wait to see some unboxing videos to see what the differences are. Looks like they changed the camera, the props, and maybe how it mounts to the body.


----------



## GKrane (Apr 4, 2017)

spicyitalian said:


> It does look nice. ****** me off that it came out so soon after I bought mine. I can't wait to see some unboxing videos to see what the differences are. Looks like they changed the camera, the props, and maybe how it mounts to the body.


They also completely revamped the remote. Werent there GPS upgrades as well?


----------



## GKrane (Apr 4, 2017)

Didn't the previous auto version gimbal just support a go por mount and not an actual camera/? It would be great if you could keep the 4 k camera on and just attach the payload mechanism as well. Instead of swapping the 2 back and forth. This way you would be paying for 2 cameras if you went the Auto route instead of the fisherman. Also a new place to purchase that is a factory repair center.

https://www.fpvracinghobbies.racing/


----------



## Fight The Fish (Mar 21, 2017)

*Fight the Fish*

Gents go look at our facebook website Fight the Fish. You'll see us dropping a large bait with our drone


----------



## GKrane (Apr 4, 2017)

Fight The Fish said:


> Gents go look at our facebook website Fight the Fish. You'll see us dropping a large bait with our drone


I didnt see anything about your drone being waterproof.


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

Going to start testing my bait delivery quad this week. I had the quad before I thought about using it for this purpose so we had to do some modifications to get a release but am hoping it will work. Heading to Matagorda in August and plan to use this to get the bait out.


----------



## GKrane (Apr 4, 2017)

Just ordered a Splash Drone 3 fisherman. Am going to break it in early July and will post on how well it works.


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

GKrane said:


> Just ordered a Splash Drone 3 fisherman. Am going to break it in early July and will post on how well it works.


Can't wait to hear about the new version!


----------



## Yak a Tak (Apr 20, 2012)

Looked real cool until I looked at the price. I'll keep paddling baits, lol!


----------



## GKrane (Apr 4, 2017)

Yak a Tak said:


> Looked real cool until I looked at the price. I'll keep paddling baits, lol!


Unfortunately after a bi level spinal fusion paddling baits is out of the question for me. It's not that it would cause me alot of pain but I have some limited mobilty issues with twisting movements due to the lower back being fused. A drone seemed like the logical solution to this problem.


----------

